# This is different



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've not seen one of these before. I have no interest in buying it or anything, I just thought it was worth sharing. Do you think it has hydraulic lift? Is it a single stage?
Snow Blowers Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

While we are talking JD stuff, do you think this one is original or restored?
Snow Blowers Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm almost certain it has hydraulic lift. Our school system had these. Mowed with them in summer. Had sweeper attachments for the driveways too.
As to the other one. It may be all original. I had a 1976 Gilson 8/26 that was totally original and was about that clean.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, the first one appears to be a mower, with a blower attachment. They seem to be more institutional, with the front PTO operation. I have used a version of the JD F series as a mower. 

Not sure why they never caught on with homeowners. Must have been price.


----------

